# 59 Amf Royal Master



## jgielniak (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm looking to either re chrome or replace the dual headline bezel on my vintage
headlight bezel, it is plastic and has a slight crack on the front.  Any help in this would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## jgielniak (Jul 3, 2007)

i've decided to keep this as is.  Would anyone know an exact age, or value of this bike.
It looks very similiar to the texas Ranger bike in the photo gallery


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah your looking at about early to mid 60's value at about 75- 150. I had a 66 hawthorne version of your bike and it was in pristine condition and I only sold it for 75 bucks and I was happy to get that.


----------



## dsr4711 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Will Someone Please Help me to Identify my AMF Royal Master Bike?*

I've included photos.  Year, model number would be great appreciated as well as any history on this particular model bicycle.

Thanks
dsr4711


----------



## dsr4711 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Will Someone Please Help me to Identify my AMF Royal Master Bike?*

I've included a photo.  Year, model number would be great appreciated as well as any history on thios particular model bicycle.

Thanks
dsr4711

View attachment 26864View attachment 26865View attachment 26866


----------

